#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Group Rules

## Marty Thompson

Group Rules


To all Group Members: As always, thank you for interacting with this community and sharing your thoughts. Please be aware that we have group rules in place to promote a helpful and respectful forum for our industry. This site is for sharing research, ideas, references, resources. It is not a marketplace. Everyone has access to materials or knowledge that could be useful to others. Be a contributor here. This is not a place to throw insults. Thank you.See More: Group Rules

----------

